# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  I'm chinese(in Moscow),I want learn russian

## yinduo

Привет ,Меня зовут Инь До.Я китайский студент ,учусь на подготовительном факультете в Москве.Хотел бы найти русских друзей в Москве для взаимной помощи в изучении русского и китайского языков.

----------


## yinduo

Hallo,my name is Yinduo.I'am chinese strudent,learning Russian in Moscow.I want to find Russian friends.Can you help me learning russian?
ICQ:236868020
E-mail:feilongteng@mail.ru
MSN:feilongteng@hotmail.com
OICQ:50820156

----------


## yinduo

你好，我的名字叫殷铎，我是中国学生，现在在莫斯科学习俄语。想和大家认识一下，希望能找到好的伙伴相互学  习俄语和汉语。以前学过英语，可惜快忘光了。。。

----------

